# Tom Cruise pissed me off



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

After hearing what Tom Cruise said during an interview on NBC with Matt Lauer, I lost total respect for that bastard. Stating that psychiatry is a "pesudo science" and that Brook Shields' post partum depression could have been easiily remedied with some vitamins and a little exercise is such BS. Hey Tom, stick to your beautiful sunglasses and hair and"over photoshoped" high action, lame-plotted movies.

I wonder how Brook Shields must have felt after that remark.

That prick couldnt last a minute with the DR/DP lots of us have.

Sorry, I had to bring this up.

-Andy


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Don't take Tom Cruise too serious. After all, these are comments from a man who endorses the religion of Scientology, founded by L Ron Hubbard, a science fiction writer who told his followers that he was astral-projected to the Van Allen belts; the rings around Saturn. According to Scientology, the reason that there's so much mental anguish on this earth is because thousands of years ago, aliens came to earth and abducted humans and kept them inside of volcanoes. When these volcanoes erupted all of the prisoners died and their souls, or Thethans as scientologists label them, are possessing humans to this day. Yeah right Tom Cruise ....whoooop teeee doooooo


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Brooke Shields has ably and publicly told him a few choice things -- at least twice. Once was in the New York Times in an Op Ed within the last several weeks.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Tom cruise is arrogant but hes also highly intelligent. "Psychiatry" shouldnt even be used in the same sentence as "science". Its no more a science than withcraft is. Theres little or no scientific basis to any of it. Its all a bunch of theories and thats a FACT. These "diseases" of the mind that these people have conjured up have never in any way been proven. Even the drugs they prescribe have no known mechanism(also a fact) which to me is scary.

Im absolutely amazed that insurance companies will even cover this crap. I hate to even think of all the money thats been spent to fix "chemical imbalances" that these "doctors" only guess at or even create to begin with their wreckless drugs.

Joe


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Amen dakotajo 

I'm reading a book right now by a CBT Doctor, David D. Burns who although does prescribe meds as last resort, he repeatedly explains that they have no clue how any of the anti-depressants actually work, why they work (on some but not others) or what they really do in the brain. that's *not* science!

The fact that you guys are willing to even take those pills is a *lot* more brave than i will ever be.

-ru


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Tom Cruise, in addition to his devotion to a thoroughly discredited scam organization masquerading as a religion, is as intelligent as those who make fools of themselves speaking about what is or is not "science" when they have no clue.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Oh Jebus Sajourner, here we go YET again with the insults. :lol: 
I suppose Dr. Burns (who graduated *magna cum laude*, and got his MD degree from Stanford, whose book is a national best seller) has no clue, Tom Cruise is a an idiot, anyone basically whose opinion is different from yours is a moron.

Please do enlighten me, how do antidepressants *really *work? and did you know that the kids involved in Columbine (that you brought up last time) were actually taking antidepressants?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

You insult *millions of people* and then complain when I point out that you have no clue?

If you really wanted to know the truth about antidepressants, you would have by now already found a way to at least begin. I don't think you're really interested in anything but your own view. I am certainly not going to attempt to "enlighten" you, which would probably be like suggesting that Tom Cruise read the May 6, 1991 issue of TIME Magazine for the cover story, "The Thriving Cult of Greed and Power" by Richard Behar. Article Subheadings: "Ruined lives. Lost fortunes. Federal crimes. Scientology poses as a religion but really is a ruthless global scam -- and aiming for the mainstream." -- Time Magazine


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

complain? i'm laughing...

i know plenty about antidepressants, I was just hoping that *you* can actually debate/refute/discuss, anything other than the usual name calling. perhaps your next AD can help with your anger issues.

I insulted no one, I called ppl willing to take AD's "braver than I am", in English that means "risk takers" and in no language is that an insult.

-ru


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

A MESSAGE FROM JAN EASTGATE
INTERNATIONAL PRESIDENT, CCHR

For nearly 30 years I?ve worked with women who have been abused by psychiatry, including those diagnosed with ?post partum depression? (PPD). I?ve documented horror stories of past ?miracle cures? for PPD where psychosurgery mutilated their brains or electroshock wiped out their memory of the birth of their child. Today, mind-altering drugs are passed off as a solution for depression that can follow a traumatic labor. Brooke Shields suffered a grueling labor and was promised that the antidepressant she was prescribed was non-addictive and safe. She was lied to.

The Physicians Desk Reference lists these side effects: agitation, amnesia, confusion, mood swings, nightmares, insomnia, hallucinations, hostility, and psychosis. The FDA warns of suicidal thoughts. Withdrawal effects indicate addiction, a fact that ABC?s Primetime Live exposed last year was suppressed by drug manufacturers.

As for claims that PPD results from a ?chemical imbalance? that mind-altering drugs can supposedly correct, the weight of medical opinion shows that there is no way to even determine a ?normal balance,? let alone how to correct one. Just more lies.

None of this diminishes the fact that new moms can go through hell and can become desperate. Women may experience drastic drops in hormone levels after the birth of a child that can deliver a major shock to their body. Iron deficiency may also be a problem. But they need medical, not psychiatric help.

There are many alternatives but psychiatrists, defending a more than $14 billion a year psychiatric drug industry, would prefer women didn?t know about them. That?s information worth warning others about?and something about which Tom Cruise has thankfully raised the alarm bell.

Jan Eastgate
International President, CCHR


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

CCHR is an arm of the scientology wackos. Totally discredited, except of course among the stupid or the already brainwashed.

http://www.whyaretheydead.net/misc/essay_on_cchr.html


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

BIOLOGICAL PSYCHIATRY
RESEARCH IN BIOLOGICAL PSYCHIATRY IS A TOTAL FRAUD, DECEPTION
Fred A. Baughman Jr. MD,

All biological, physical, biochemical, or medical research on psychiatry?s ?disorders?/ ?diseases?-none, to begin with, biological, physical, biochemical, or medical-are doomed to prove nothing, and are fraudulent. The NIMH is the author of the fraud-CHADD and NAMI, with NIMH ?scientists?/ ?researchers? in-house ?conductors?-the propaganda organ!

In the December 22/29, 1999 Journal of the American Medical Association [JAMA. 1999;282:2290], we find the musings of heads of the constituent institutes of the National Institutes of Health, as to what the future portends for their disciplines.

Targeting the year 2020, Steven E. Hyman, MD, Director of the NIMH states, remarkably enough:

By 2020 it will be a truth, obvious to all, that mental illnesses are brain diseases that result from complex gene-environment interactions. We will be reaping the therapeutic benefits that accrue from the discovery of risk genes for autism, schizophrenia, manic depressive illness, and other serious mental disorders.

We will also routinely analyze real-time movies of brain activity derived from functional magnetic resonance imaging, optical imaging, or their successor technologies, working together with magnetoencephalography or its successor technology. In these movies, we will see the activity of distributed neural circuits during diverse examples of normal cognition and emotion; we will see how things go wrong in mental illness; and we will see normalization with our improved treatments.

Amazingly, not a single mental, emotional or behavioral disorder has been validated as a disease or a medical syndrome with a confirmatory physical or chemical abnormality or marker within the brain. And Hyman knows this. And yet the NIMH and all in academic psychiatry and mental health regularly represent all of the ?serious mental disorders? as though they were, and would have the public, the legislature, and the judiciary believe that they are.

Further, with not a one having so much as a physical marker and any prospect that any technology will validate a one as a disease, Director Hyman pledges the application from decade to decade of every evolving technology to confirm his/psychiatry?s belief that ?mental illnesses are brain diseases?. Observe his use of the term ?normalization? establishing, etymologically at least, that those with mental illnesses are abnormal.

Lending ?neuro-biologic? credence to ?depression? where there is none, and demonstrating the complicity of neurology with the ?biological? psychiatry, and thus the psychiatry/pharmaceutical cartel, Gerald D. Fischbach, MD, Director, National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke, states:

Neurodegeneration is a ubiquitous phenomenon that occurs in many brain diseases, not only in the classic neurodegenerative disorders such as Parkinson disease, Alzheimer disease, and amyotrophic lateral sclerosis. Neurodegenerative disorders also contribute significantly to epilepsy, multiple sclerosis and even depression.

Alan I. Leshner, PhD Director, National Institute on Drug Abuse, rejoins:

We are also optimistic that advances over the next two decades will allow us to identify many of the genes that cause an individual to be more or less vulnerable to drug abuse and addiction.

What he says here is that addictions are diseases waiting to be validated; also that some putative diseases, like ADHD, predispose to substance abuse and addiction. No such things have been proven. Leshner, at the Consensus Conference on ADHD, represented it, as if real and validated, to be a ?risk factor? for addiction.

The public cannot imagine that an entire profession-psychiatry would deceive and lie so completely. They cannot imagine that they would spend billions of dollars, decade upon decade on what is sham research on sham diseases to convey the impression that ?diseases? invented in-committee, at the American Psychiatric Association--invented out of thin air-are actual diseases. Having invented such diseases psychiatry not only suggests that we get treatment for them, but asks the legislature and the judiciary to mandate treatment, under threat of forced treatment, claiming they make the invented ?patient? a danger to himself and others, or, is at risk from their ?life-threatening disease?.

The deans of all medical schools, all department heads on medical faculties and all neurologists know full-well that bio-psychiatry is a fraudulent endeavor, top to bottom. They cannot volunteer this information because all of them-all of medical academia is bought, paid for and beholden to Big Pharma-the world-wide pharmaceutical industry. They cannot volunteer this information because psychopharmacology-brain altering, damaging drugs for normal children/persons is the most profitable sector or sector of all of the overall pharmaceutical enterprise-bigger than that for an real disease, or group of diseases (infectious, arthritic, etc.).


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Just to show you how sneaky and surreptitiously Scientology operates; staying true to their litigious tactics of enaging in marathon legal battles, the Cult Awereness Network went bankrupt after numerous legal challenges by the church of Scientology. They then proceeded to by the name Cult Awareness Network!!!! Whenever somebody needed help getting out of a cult and would call the Cult Awareness Network, they were calling the Curch of Scientology. Yes....a real honest forthcoming organization. Talk about invasion of the body snatchers.


----------



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

dakotajo is a scientologist. lol


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't confuse legitimate criticism of psychiatry with tactics used by a possible cult. Psychiatry deserves to be criticized. Drug companies have a vested interest in continuing to propogate ideas of the majority of mental illness being chemical. They have a product they have to sell and are willing to manufacture diseases or mislead the public in order to profit. Criticism of psychiatry should not automatically make you an insane cult member, regardless of Tom Cruise and his religious leanings or lack of expertise.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

true, but remember, it's not like the two above articles present any counter-evidence to the contrary. in fact, we hardly even get an argument. what we get is it the same accusation asserted over and over. sounded a bit polemical, as conspiracy theories often do. my instincts tell me the truth lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

andymania said:


> dakotajo is a scientologist. lol


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

dakotajo tries to educate ppl like you about the potential dangers of the meds you take so that you don't have to *suffer* from it the way he did, and still does. his posts are well researched (if you actually read them) and if you can't debate them intelligently then disrespect and silly accusations is i guess one way to go about responding.

-ru


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

> dakotajo tries to educate ppl like you about the potential dangers of the meds you take so that you don't have to suffer from it the way he did, and still does.


Sorry to ask this, and if you don't want to answer you don't have to, but how did he suffer from meds?


----------



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

rula relax, i was on kiddin around


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Im not a scientologist. I could give a shit less what Tom cruise is in to. I only agree with his views on psychiatry. I like to see it exposed for what it is....a total sham. It exists today because it is a huge money making machine. Unfortunately, we suffer from their greed.

Ive read in a couple of articles that our mental health "experts" believe they will be able to prove their "theories" on mental diseases by the year 2020. We'll see.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Psychiatry a total sham? Exists because of a hugh money making machine? There are many people who beg to differ, since psychaitry has helped untold numbers of people with all sorts of mental conditions. Is medicine a total sham since a lot of cancer patients still die when diagnosed with cancer at an early stage? I agree that there are some who've had negative experiences with psychiatrists; I also know people who've had negative experiences with their primary care physicians.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Psychiatry has helped untold numbers of people? It is a 'science'?

Over 40 years ago, psychiatrists were slicing and removing parts of peoples frontal lobes in an effort to supposedly help them. Infact studies at the time would write that the operation actually helped them, when anyone who is normal knows that is was murder.

Where does this view come from that everyone is helped, or even a great deal by psychiatry?, its like the advertising slogan that comes with these drugs is ingrained. Or a believe that you aren't intelligent if you can't respect a psychiatrists opinions. Who are these people who been helped? is that the advertised smiling face on Paxil.com because that seems a little bit contrived to me.

Why does someone who putdown things normally just get listened to, whereas when you put down psychiatry you have to be dismissed or labelled into belonging to a cult. I'm not of any particular cult or religion, but there are appauling things happening in psychiatry still.

Some psychiatric meds have appauling side effects like tardive akathisia, which were covered up in the original trials of these drugs, so that they could be definitely put forward to be sold.

These side effects actually cause loss of life, they are so excruicatingly awful and immoral, and the people who don't get these effects might be saying that the drug percievably helped them, but it is a lottery ticket to how you will react to some of these tablets.

Some people argue that introducing a tablet which alters serotonin etc, is 'causing an imbalance', people start being sick after they take these things, which is the bodies relfex repsonse to something unhealthy or poisonous.

When you alter your natural chemistry, by rechanging the way a system in the brain works or how much of 1 particular synapse chemical it recieves, why is it crazy to say this doesn't sometimes causes awful alterations?

It is like being a lab-rat, because serotonin also affects aggression, libido, appetite, this is why many people say they experience strange things like loss of libido as side effects.

So sometimes when someone is unpredictably disinhibiting themselves on this stuff, it will make them aggressive without fully realising it, because of the alteration to their serotonin levels.

Of course other people take this stuff + say they feels it helps them, perhaps because of a placebo effect, or only milder effects from it which aren't painful side effects. + because they been told that it 'will' help with depression/anxiety etc., the intoxication/med effects they judge as a benefit, perhaps maybe tranquility.

But I have the right to be 'me' as my normal chemistry if I desire, seeing as I personally dont need a med, i'm no longer chemically altered. I want to think as the regular natural 'me'.

Does this really have anything more to do with scientology than it does to being a christian? This is not an argument. 8)

Did you know that when Paxil came out that there was a scheme which offered doctors a bonus if they got a certain threshold of patients spotted for suffering depression and on the drugs?

In parts of the USA it is still possible to pick up a 'paxil' starter pack for free which can given out to patients without prescription charge. If something like this is going to be advertised on TV why can't it just be called a 'product' instead of a medicine.

Is a handcream infomercial for a medicine or a product?

Grandma.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I live in Clearwater Florida, headquarters of Scientology. Having talked to many ex members, and some current followers, I can only say that it is a complete brainwash gimmick with one goal in mind...to get your $$$$$$. Sea Org, Dead-Agenting, etc.....I've got some good inside scoop on these clowns. I was tempted to check it out because they've got some young hotties walking around their headquarters from all over the world, but you probably have to fill out a form divulging all of your information before you can take them out on a date.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't understand this sudden interest in scientology and whatever Tom whocares Cruise has to say...but i thought this was amusing, a thread on the Nuwabian msg board, ya know another cult whose members are descendents of extraterrestrials:



> The movie "war of the worlds" marks the beginning of the gr8 karmic/kosmic battle/war in heaven [ref., 12 chp.]. Big screen T.V. is where they TELE EYE-VISION [tele; distance + eye vision or seeing into the future] or transmit subtle prophecy into the minds of the sheeples. War of the worlds is what happens in an alternate/parallel future reality to our world.
> 
> Its now a matter of time before it cascades and trickles down into *real time* and our grade of reality.
> 
> STAY TUNED!


and i thought Tom was just making movies for entertainment :shock:

-ru


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

rula said:


> I don't understand this sudden interest in scientology and whatever Tom whocares Cruise has to say...but i thought this was amusing, a thread on the Nuwabian msg board, ya know another cult whose members are descendents of extraterrestrials:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


URL please, I've got some f*cktards to wind up...


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Oh Jebus Sajourner, here we go YET again with the insults.


That was pretty damn low Rula. Why don't we all just gang the fuck up on someone over some other misunderstanding? Seriously. Besides, he insulted tom cruise, who in my opinion is indeed a stupid man who on a sidenote needs to get the hell out of the closet already.

And all this stuff about scientology is stupid.

And all this stuff about whether or not psychiatry is a god damed science is stupid...I've read a lot of that material before...mostly when I was still blaming the meds for my disorder. and it's SO EASY to just latch on to bashing a profession when it's slightly controversial...sometimes i believe that people like to bash psychiatry to feel more important themselves for not having gone through 10 years of college like the psychiatrists did.

We don't know if it's a science, but I know of people who have taken antidepressants and it saved them from doing things like KILL THEMSELVES. That sounds like some good enough science to me.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

BTW Rula, we all know Dakotajo pretty well, and i'm definitely of the camp that says:

He suffered.

His case is outweighed by the people that have benefitted from these meds.

Half of what he says is out of personal spite.

I know people that would have done horrible things to themselves or others if it weren't for the meds.

Period.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

p3,
perhaps you didn't read the entire post...but Sajourner was attacking ME personally, she/he didn't deny that. and she/he had done it in other threads before, and quite honestly i've been pretty damn polite in my replies considering the amount of unnecessary name calling so far. so please, don't lecture me.

and thank you for deciding that everything we're talking about is stupid, cuz you say so. I know a lot of ppl who took AD's and got MUCH MUCH worse, suicidal even. statistics on suicide and AD use don't exactly support your argument.

and for your personal info, I went to college, I have a double major in Engineering/comp. sci. and graduated with honors...but wait, i need to feel superior by discrediting the quackery that is psychiatry. you're right again.

-ru


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats great. But wheres the outrage when companies cover up harmful sometimes fatal side effects? wheres the outrage at the influence that drug companies hold over many doctors? You dont have to completely bash psychiatry but dont become an apologist for it either just because it does help people who are in extreme need. It also hurts people and to say that drug company execs dont do whatever they have to do to sell their product is a bit naive. Even if psychiatry is a viable science and you agree with this dont overlook major problems with this field. Dont accept the opinion of a psychiatrist simply because he's gone through 10 years of college. Its not an unfit conclusion that environments such as these can encourage a groupthink mentality where doctors believe they're doing whats right when in reality they are actually causing some harm.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Person 3-- not to get off the subject, but I agree with you. Tom Cruise has always struck me as a Flaming Queen. Whenever I see him I get this urge to listen to Barry Manilow or the Village People.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

What about when tardive 'akathisia' drives someone into having suicidal feelings, worse still 'causes' them to attempt to put themselves out the indescribable pain their in and feeling within their spinal column, 
when it activates on neuroleptics, or SSRI's?

Even though it can be treated, this condition/side effect is almost denied being a possible reality, within mainstream psychiatry. Is it then not even more unfair, when someone still has apparently to respect the status of a psychiatrist, otherwise to be ridiculed or possibly called a scientologist or oddity,

on the merits of a psychiatric doctor being intellectual and therefore correct on everything involving their subject, even though being incapable of realising that not everyone, not half as many as publicised reacts to these things in a tangibly benefitting way, and it sometimes costs the patients life.

The fact that this person may have been to medical school for over 10 years, and still doesn't seemingly have a clue about what they are doing, when making people extremely disturbed from the specific side effects of these meds sometimes, is why it is scarier still.

http://www.breggin.com/31-49.pdf

Grandma.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Dreamland said:


> Person 3-- not to get off the subject, but I agree with you. Tom Cruise has always struck me as a Flaming Queen.


*sigh*

The best comment on the tom cruise stupidity i've read so far:

"We've become an all-purpose homogenized society and people are made to be fearful, conformist, and feel scared about everything (bad breath, social anxiety disorder, insomnia, not having a cubicle job, weapons of mass destruction that don't exist, baby down the well news at 6); it's all a distraction to keep us not seeing the truth; that the folks in power are terribly corrupt and that what the public thinks it is about (health, well-being, world democracy) is a big joke! it's really all about something else (selling pharmas, spending billions on war, oil profits, keeping people in their place).

If you don't behave the way the Man wants you to, then you ARE a very dangerous person and must be silenced, suppressed, marginalized or otherwise NOT accepted for who you are in the public limelight." Yes, I'm sure Tom is a flaming queen. let's distract the issue even more.

-ru


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

You're hanging around the wrong people! :lol:


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Rula......you just love to take the bait don't ya??? It was all meant as a tongue-in-cheeck cheap shot. We love all people here; Flaming Queens, Chinamen, politicians, French, but by God allmighty...I sure as heck hate those people who feel the need to conduct six different transactions at an ATM, taking up my precious time!!!


----------

